# Theo's bowls!!



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Just got the photo's of the completed bowls....cant wait for them to arrive.
Food bowl.









Water bowl.









I asked for snowflake to fit my cold theme!


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Neat! Where are they from, please?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> Neat! Where are they from, please?


A lady on the pygmy hedgehog forum makes them.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I read this as Bowels, and was wondering why the hell you have pictures of your hamsters bowels!!!!! Its nearly 6am and I have been up all night!!!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw thats a cute idea to have their name on it


----------

